# New Gear



## Richieg54 (Jul 14, 2022)

Just received my first Japanese steel today. Can't wait to put it to use..

Takeshi Saji 130mm Hammered Petty SRS13

Also received my sharpening kit from Sharp Knife Shop. Super excited about both of these additions.


----------



## HansCaravan (Jul 19, 2022)

Saji's are great knives! I have a 240mm Karin gyuto in SG2 that just falls through food. I don't know why they aren't more popular here. Cost, perhaps?


----------



## Richieg54 (Jul 19, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Saji's are great knives! I have a 240mm Karin gyuto in SG2 that just falls through food. I don't know why they aren't more popular here. Cost, perhaps?


Yeah this is my first Japanese steel. I love it so far. Does exactly what I wanted it to. Razor sharp.

I chose Saji after extensive research because of the overall quality obviously. But also his style with the thicker spine. The SRS13 steel also being a deciding factor because of the durability, ease of care and hardness. Seems durable enough to withstand my style in the kitchen. 

Probably over the top in cost for my first Japanese steel, but ya only live once.


----------

